
Weird, Dangerous World of Japan’s Girl ‘Idols’ - zakum1
https://www.thedailybeast.com/look-but-dont-touch-inside-the-weird-dangerous-world-of-japans-girl-idols
======
nyc111
In history only the kings could turn themselves into idols. The process is the
same. Now it is democratized. Any management company can turn an ordinary
person into an idol. People believe that these are idols. From the video where
she cries as she explained what happened to her we see that she is normal
human being. All rulers, all pharaoh, all kings, all prophets and all gods are
manufactured the same way.

